# Adding urea to new grass



## Miltdoba (Aug 23, 2018)

I planted some new grass seed in some patches in my front lawn 9 days ago (PRG). At what point is it safe to add urea to the new grass? I was going to add an application of urea to the established parts of my front lawn for the nitrogen bltitz.

Also, I am re seeding my back yard this weekend. Should I add urea when I lay the new seed, or stick to starter fert and Milo?


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Are you overseeding or doing a reno?

If overseeding hold off on fertilization as long as possible to let the seedling establish and compete with the existing grass.
If reno 3 to 4 weeks, or after 2 mows is appropriate to apply more fert. You should spoon feed the seedlings with 1/4-1/2 lb /M applications to avoid burning. Dissolving the urea and spraying is the easiest way to do this.

Seedlings don't need nitrogen so spreading urea at seed down is probably a waste. Wait till they are mature enough to use it.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

I start spoon feeding new grass (overseed or reseed) after the first cut. Normally this is 2 weeks after seed down for TTTF and PRG should be about the same. First app or two is at 1/4lbs N per K depending on weather and temps. After that it's 1/2lbs N per K every two weeks depending on rain. My half acre is just too big to irrigate so I have to rely on rain.

I agree with @OnyxsLawn on no nitrogen at time of seeding. IMO it's a waste of nitrogen. Wait until first mow and then use light apps of urea.


----------

